

Instant Message, Instant Girlfriend - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/25/fashion/25love.html?pagewanted=1&ref=technology

======
senthil_rajasek
This is fiction. Funny but it works, too bad the secret is out though ;-)

